# How to erase saved places on passenger app



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

So, when I'm scoping out other ants on pax app, I occasionally almost order me up an Uber because of the dam circles along bottom of screen. How can I erase the "shortcuts" so I don't keep accidentally hitting them?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

REMOVE A SAVED PLACE
If you no longer want a destination in Saved Places:
1. Tap the menu icon in the app
2. Tap "Settings"
3. Tap "More Saved Places" 
4. Tap the "X" next to the place you would like to remove
5. Select "Remove Saved Place"


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not seeing the x


----------

